# Star Wars: Grandioser Fan-Film "Kara" veröffentlicht



## Gast1669461003 (23. Januar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Grandioser Fan-Film "Kara" veröffentlicht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Grandioser Fan-Film "Kara" veröffentlicht


----------



## Big-Ron (23. Januar 2016)

Für einen Fan-Film om. Aber mM nach überhaupt nicht grandios. Richtiges Star Wars-Gefühl kam bei mir nicht auf und einiges hat auf mich falsch gewirkt. Dabei bin ich noch nicht einmal Star Wars-Fan.


----------



## MrFob (23. Januar 2016)

Naja, es fehlt halt einfach der Soundtrack von John Williams. Aber fuer einen Fan Film schon nicht schlecht. Einiger der Effekte sind auch echt gut gemacht, vor allem waehrend des Luftkampfes.


----------



## SpieleKing (23. Januar 2016)

Ganz erlich, dass hat man alles schon besser gesehen und das einzig sehenswerte daran, war Kara selbst =D


----------



## CyrionReg (24. Januar 2016)

Fan film à la Bausteinbastelei.

Natürlich kommt es nicht an die teuren Produktionen heran, ich kann mich auch an wenig aufwendigem erfreuen ( Mein Pfeifen hört sich auch nicht an wie die Original Lieder )
Aber hier hätte man doch halb soviel am Drehbuch soviel arbeiten können wie an den Effekten.

Der Anfang: Irgendso eine Musik die einen ganz tief in eine spannende situation reinforcieren soll.
Gleich sofort die "force" Effekte. (keinerlei Spannungsbogen, völlig entgegen der aufbauenden Musik)
Dann der halb ehrlich grinsende Puppenonkel. Der ist halt einfach da ne. Weil einer muss ja Grinsen. Einfach so. Beim Feuer. 

Noch ein bisschen Pew pew einleitend mit " this is Squad leader".
Der Schauspieler bekäme bei mir nicht mal beim Babysitten die Leadrolle. Die kleinen würden den gnadenlos niederschiessen. Mit Wasserpistolen.  Während er BWL büffelt.

Vergessen wir den Sternenzerstörer nicht. Der hovert eben mal über der Wüste. in der Atmosphäre. (etwas Technik-spezifischer: das machen die einfach nicht. Dafür bräuchten die vollen Schub.  Ich finds Schade, dass Fanmaker sich keine Wiki Einträge anschauen können/möchten.)

"Was aber wirklich daran stört ist: Schaut her, ein Destroyer. Hat der Azubi ( unbezahlt) gezeichnet. 
Los! schaut! Cool oder? ne ehrlich, is das geil. Schau schon!...
Wie wo?! DA! seht ihr den nicht ? Da ist er doch! Mensch.
Ok aber jetzt habt ihr ihn.
Und noch ein wenig. Weil noch niemand Zerstörer gesehen hat. Noch kurz.
So
...
...
"!Oh, ein Toastbrot! Leute kommt schnell her!...."

Was für eine Diashow.
Schade, bestimmt 90% von den Moneyz für Effekte verprasst


----------



## Reaper1706 (24. Januar 2016)

Boah, das waren 7 sehr anstrengende Minuten. Für jeden Star Wars Fan eindeutig nicht zu empfehlen. Ganz schnell wieder aus dem Kopf löschen, damit das gesamte Star Wars Feeling nicht drauf geht, was uns die 7 Filme gegeben haben. Und ja, ich gehöre zu denen, die alle Filme mögen - auch Episode 1-3!!!


----------

